# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Photos and Videos of Old/Retro Stuff

## sargentodiaz

*https://preview.redd.it/66uc8lqak292...=webp&c71d86ba* *1944 Univ of Texas*
  
  ** 

  **

----------

Brat (01-10-2019),Daily Bread (01-08-2019),Jim Scott (01-08-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019),Old Tex (01-08-2019)

----------


## Old Tex

I had all of those phones.

And I would love to have any of those cars NOW.

----------

Brat (01-10-2019),JMWinPR (01-09-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (01-10-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (01-10-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

** 
*1889*

----------

Brat (03-14-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*London 1939*

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Route 66*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

** 
*September 30th, 1939, at the intersection of Broad Street and Exchange Place in New York City.*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

** 
*New York Chinatown 1947*

----------


## sargentodiaz

*1905 - Fifth Avenue, New York City after a snow storm*

----------


## sargentodiaz

How many young people have ever seen these?

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40447

DU[Dunkirk] 38313

My grandmother's phone number before ZIP codes were invented.

----------


## DLLS

> 


I have a 40MB (MEGABYTE) MFM hard drive sitting in an old 8086 computer.  Pain in the ass trying to install it as a novice because I had ordered the wrong interface card.  Took me half the night to figure that out.  I had ordered the card for an AT class computer instead of the 8086 XT class.  Once I got the right card the hard drive was up and running.

I still have the latest backup I made several years ago.  If memory serves it took 30 to 40 5.25" 360K floppies.

Is that retro enough?

----------

Captain Kirk! (02-26-2019),FirstGenCanadian (02-26-2019)

----------


## MrMike

My mom did these back in the day.   I remember going with her to the S&H place to redeem them.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-10-2019)

----------


## MrMike

And as a kid, I remember this on really early in the morning:

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Guess who this is.*

----------


## sargentodiaz

*New Orleans 1906*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Canadianeye

> I have a 40MB (MEGABYTE) MFM hard drive sitting in an old 8086 computer.  Pain in the ass trying to install it as a novice because I had ordered the wrong interface card.  Took me half the night to figure that out.  I had ordered the card for an AT class computer instead of the 8086 XT class.  Once I got the right card the hard drive was up and running.
> 
> I still have the latest backup I made several years ago.  If memory serves it took 30 to 40 5.25" 360K floppies.
> 
> Is that retro enough?


I remember snipping my floppy disks with a one hole punch...to make it two sided.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (02-26-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

> *Guess who this is.*


The Stolling Rones?

----------


## sargentodiaz

> The Stolling Rones?



Who in the world could ever miss the ugliest guy on earth, Mick Jagger?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Gator Monroe

50956346_10157043847632390_1653742776111595520_n.jpg

----------


## Gator Monroe

51290698_10218480233056710_3839465832207876096_n.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

** 
*The Pennsylvania Railroad PRR S1 6-4-4-6 steam locomotive.*

----------


## wbslws

> ** 
> *The Pennsylvania Railroad PRR S1 6-4-4-6 steam locomotive.*


That is one beautiful Locomotive !!!

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> *Guess who this is.*


Beatles.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

2d32712458655349bb1b5b3c81cf2c93.jpg

----------


## Captain Kirk!

45-rpm-record-insert-adapters-red-300x300.jpg

----------

FirstGenCanadian (02-26-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

79737654f74199ca45ec929ee2b733bff4fea4fd.jpg

----------


## Captain Kirk!

il_fullxfull.1024763143_rdqz.jpg

----------


## Captain Kirk!

upload_2018-3-23_21-16-7.jpeg

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> 45-rpm-record-insert-adapters-red-300x300.jpg


The first fidget spinner...

Boy, those worked well!

----------

Captain Kirk! (02-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

1972!!!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

The Hollywoodland sign advertised land for $500 per acre.

----------


## sargentodiaz

The first place where movies were shown to the public

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> *Guess who this is.*


I bet they all smelled great with all those cigarettes going at once.

----------


## Gator Monroe

2w2k4td.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## BabyBoomer+

> 


Alchohol, cannabis, chloroform, morphine and sulphur, its a party in a bottle followed by date rape.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

> I bet they all smelled great with all those cigarettes going at once.


Yes but if you look at pre-1960 movie clips and images, two things stand out:

1. everyone is smoking and
2. eveyone is wearing a hat.

----------

MrMike (03-21-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

Highly recommend this movie.

----------

MrMike (03-21-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Yes but if you look at pre-1960 movie clips and images, two things stand out:
> 
> 1. everyone is smoking and
> 2. eveyone is wearing a hat.


One thing you failed to point out . . . Everyone always had “a drink”.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Retro.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Havent seen these for a very long time.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rickity Plumber

Always great pics!

----------

Canadianeye (04-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Groovin in the 60s

----------


## sargentodiaz

So sad about Momma Cass. She had such an amazing voice.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Woodstock

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## MrogersNhood

My 1st phone had a metal rotary dial.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Retro.jpg

New York City, 1903

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Gator Monroe

406403_3745308753489_1243172592_n.jpg 1959 AR15 & 1959 Vespa Scooter (Both have matching Serial Numbers owned by Collector in Italy )

----------


## Dan40

> 


I remember .15 cent McBurgers,  and White Castles were 20 for $1.00.

----------


## Dan40

> 


Used to have lunch there often.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Retro.jpg  Enjoying spaghetti in 1865

----------


## sargentodiaz

The good old Chuck Wagon

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Market Street, San Francisco 1948

----------


## sargentodiaz

1974

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Rickity Plumber

Always great to see these pics Sarge.

----------


## Jiggynybanc

image.jpgMost comfortable means of transportation in 1900.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

My grandmother had one of those

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Found this the other day

Score of the day

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Playland at the beach

----------


## sargentodiaz

Retro.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I had some and loved 'em.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (10-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Retro.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

I saw the world premier of The 10 Commandments there.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

They used to send a real stagecoach to the airport to pick up high rollers and had a real chuck wagon in the parking lot.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

